# XinXii.com - Worldwide eBook Publishing



## clarice (Jan 4, 2011)

If you want to self-publish your ebook worldwide, you should try out the platform XinXii (well-known in Europe)! After your registration, you can start uploading your ebooks and selling them in your own eStore at XinXii. You fix the price, you pay nothing and you get paid per download (70% as royalty) :-D

XinXii.com


----------



## WriterJohnB (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks, Clarice,

I uploaded a couple of novels and will see how it goes. Now I have to see about setting up a store, I guess.

JohnB


----------

